# jumping through the lights



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Kole, my male surinam cobalt tinc, loves to climb. However, he goes to the highest spot and tries to jump through the lights. He seems fine, but I don't want his little yellow nose to get sore, or brain injuries, for whatever's in that little skull of his.

Got any ideas?


----------



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Frogs jumping towards the lights...*

I have experienced similar behavior with my larger frogs. Over the course of six months, I have not experienced any problems due to this behavior. At times the impact is audible when the frogs hit the top of their cage. The interior of the enclosure always has a level of condensation on the surfaces which I think prohibits any injury. My frogs seem to relax as soon as food is introduced into their cages. There is a definite awareness that the flies fall from the top of the cages, although I am not certain this is cause for the jumping toward the lights. I have not experienced this with the smaller thumbnail frogs.


----------

